# Baby finally here born at 36 weeks



## angela2011

Baby Ethan arrived on Feb 16 2013 after weeks of failing NST and finding out he only gained 4 ozs in 3 weeks. I had to have a c section due to him being breech he weighed 4lbs 7oz but was in perfect health and needed no time in NICU or nursery ( other than the standard watching him for problems in the nursery for a couple of hours ) and was able to remain in the room with me the whole time. Got home last night and still recovering from the c section but baby is doing well
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_2 (16).jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 46


----------



## sophiafoxhill

Congratulations! He's beautiful :)


----------



## Jess137

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## laayyla

Congratulations! He is so beautiful!!


----------



## LEXUS09

Congrats!


----------



## Agiboma

he is lovely congrats


----------



## iprettii

he is adorable, congrats


----------



## Breezeway

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bethi22

Wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Conundrum

Amazing little guy! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## kathy31

Congratulations! What a sweetie x


----------



## sunnyday123

Congratulations!! :) :baby:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Congratulations! he is a wee beauty xx


----------



## Smanderson

angela2011 said:


> Baby Ethan arrived on Feb 16 2013 after weeks of failing NST and finding out he only gained 4 ozs in 3 weeks. I had to have a c section due to him being breech he weighed 4lbs 7oz but was in perfect health and needed no time in NICU or nursery ( other than the standard watching him for problems in the nursery for a couple of hours ) and was able to remain in the room with me the whole time. Got home last night and still recovering from the c section but baby is doing well

Angela congratulations on your beautiful baby boy :flower: he is adorable :cloud9:

I could kiss you for putting up this thread :hugs: i have to go in for a scan today as my little boy is measuring 3 weeks behind and i have had BP issues this week so im so scared he not growing properly but to see your little one has been born with no problems gives me hope on a day i could really do with it so thank you and congratulations again :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sarahh

Congrats :)


----------



## ispeakinsongs

congrats! gorgeous baby xx


----------



## Bec27

Congratulations :) scary that you were only a day ahead of me and you have your little man, it's making me realise how close I am! He is gorgeous x


----------



## Hadynsmummy

Massive congratulations


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats. What a little sweetie, glad to hear you're both doing well.


----------



## Noora

Congrats... Gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Congratulations! Happy for you and your family that all is well! :hugs:


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats! What a cutie.


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## foxiechick1

He is gorgeous! Massive congrats! xx


----------



## littlebabyboy

aww! congrats!!


----------



## pinkstarbinks

congrats hes one adorable boy xx


----------



## MrsClark24

16th feb is my birthday  your little man will be awesome! 

Congrats! Xxx


----------

